#  Schulmedizin >   Schulterschleimbeutelentfernung >

## Anonymisiert

Habe eine Schulterschleimbeutelentzündung und möchte gerne wissen wie der Schleimbeutel in der OP entfernt wird und wie lange ich danach nichts machen kann... :Huh?:

----------

